# Problème couleurs iMac G5 17"  (troll inside)



## PKO06 (26 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Les couleurs de mon &#233;cran viennent de passer en quelques secondes &#224; quelque chose qui ressemble &#224; une configuration "milliers de couleurs" avec contraste tr&#232;s elev&#233;.
Donc texte presque illisible avec des bavures de blanc partout, ca tombe bien j'ai d&#233;j&#224; mal &#224; la t&#234;te  

La carte graphique est elle morte ou est ce resolvable selon vous ? 


[troll]Le seul point positif pourrait &#234;tre que mon patron rach&#232;te un PC et que je bosse en  .NET  ou le n&#233;gatif qu'il ait depens&#233; tellement d'argent dans des macs que je doivent garder celui la encore 1 an.[/troll]

Merci

edit (j'arrivais pas &#224; voir que j'&#233;tais dans la section portable)


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me / Moniteur -> couleurs regarder ce qui se passe c&#244;t&#233; &#233;talonnage.


----------



## PKO06 (26 Septembre 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; fait, reelement un probl&#232;me, en essayant l'&#233;talonnage manuel &#224; la premi&#232;re &#233;tape, la pomme et les lignes sont bien distinctes et impossible de trouver un bon r&#233;glage.


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

Pas de combinaison de touche malheureuse ayant donn&#233; acc&#232;s aux r&#233;gl&#233;ges pour d&#233;ficients visuels ?

toujours dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes (je ne sais plius le nom du panneau)


----------



## PKO06 (26 Septembre 2007)

OHOH bien joué. C'est ca, j'ai du glissé en ctivant l'accès pour les périphériques d'aide pour l'UI Scripting.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

Je t'en prie 

Salut.


----------

